# bed bugs, mosquitoes, or fleas..



## daveycrockett (Aug 25, 2012)

if you had to choose
A.bed bugs in a shelter
B.fleas in a private home to sleep
C.bird size mosquitoes that tear the shit out of you (sleeping out)
D. none of the above


----------



## hshh (Aug 25, 2012)

if theres wasnt stupid the none of the above choice i would choose the fleas


----------



## crow jane (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd choose any of those over poison oak.

fuck poison oak


----------



## zoe420 (Aug 25, 2012)

Fuck bed bugs..those things give me the heebies


----------



## Eric ASche (Aug 25, 2012)

Considering fleas don't bite humans. I say fleas.


----------



## finn (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd choose mosquitoes, at least you'll be able to sleep, which is more than I can say about fleas or bedbugs.


----------



## daveycrockett (Aug 27, 2012)

tried all three,, and none of the above is what i chose. got to shelter thinking it would help me out but stayed one night got sick and bed bugs had to throw shit out and wash everything, mosquitoes in maine are fucking horrible one night i got about 20 to 30 big ass bites, icouldnt sleep with them.fleas do bite people, believe me. so i chose d and got the fuck out of maine. 9 dollars an hour my ass. im good.


----------



## Ekstasis (Aug 28, 2012)

I pick fleas.

I got a bed bug bite from a cheap hotel. Major pain in the ass checking everything for them, almost ruined a weekend at the Ren Faire.

I repeatedly got a sore in the same spot by my ear for almost a year. I caught the bastard biting me so I know 100% it was a bed bug. Ugh. I hate those things. Thanks for the creepy crawlie feeling.


----------



## zoe420 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ekstasis said:


> I pick fleas.
> 
> I got a bed bug bite from a cheap hotel. Major pain in the ass checking everything for them, almost ruined a weekend at the Ren Faire.
> 
> I repeatedly got a sore in the same spot by my ear for almost a year. I caught the bastard biting me so I know 100% it was a bed bug. Ugh. I hate those things. Thanks for the creepy crawlie feeling.


Yea everytime I even think about those I feel something crawling on me. :/ like I said..fuck those things


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 28, 2012)

I too will select fleas. Of the lot, they are the easiest to cope with (in a dark space they will hop towards light), this makes them easy to control.


----------



## landpirate (Aug 29, 2012)

yep I choose fleas too as I'm lucky and they don't seem to bite me. bed bugs and mosquitos on the other hand delight in feasting on me. my mate told me you should avoid eating Bananas as they make you taste sweet and you should eat lots of garlic, as I guess it makes you taste bad.


----------



## panik (Aug 29, 2012)

I am having a really touch time getting rid of fleas... My mom has a bunch of cats and the flea stuff seems to work on them but not on my dog... We've tried frontline and advantage and nothings workin'. Fuck fleas dude, I feel so bad for my dog, can't wait to get out of this house! 

I'd chose mosquitos if not letterD cause at least they don't actually infest you/the area.

And fleas definitely bite people.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 29, 2012)

panik said:


> I am having a really touch time getting rid of fleas... My mom has a bunch of cats and the flea stuff seems to work on them but not on my dog... We've tried frontline and advantage and nothings workin'. Fuck fleas dude, I feel so bad for my dog, can't wait to get out of this house!
> 
> I'd chose mosquitos if not letterD cause at least they don't actually infest you/the area.
> 
> And fleas definitely bite people.


 
There is a sort of strong lemon tea you can make, wash your dog in it. The lemon and tanic acid kills fleas rather well.


----------



## Ekstasis (Aug 29, 2012)

Blue dawn dishsoap kills fleas. But they'd just get back on him.

Poor dog.


----------



## Ravenhood (Oct 22, 2012)

> Considering fleas don't bite humans. I say fleas.


 
Are you kidding me? I once stayed with some folks who had a flea-infested cat. Once they found me they attached themselves to my ankles like kids to candy - After a couple of days I literally had over 100 bites around my ankles and legs. They suck. The options above all suck, except of course D, but honestly I haven't dealt with bed bugs. I would avoid option C as I have a problem dealing with mosquitoes.


----------

